# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  concreting prices in melbourne

## Dan574

Has anyone got any prices recently or are in the know.  I got the following prices for 30m2 of concrete off the builder.  I will ring around to get some rough quotes but am interested in other peoples experiences, cheers. 
plain concrete - $2700
coloured & stencilled - $3300
exposed aggregate - $5250

----------


## Tomo

Whoa seems expensive mate. 
Had some coloured concrete done in the Blue Mountains late last year.
80m2 for $5500

----------


## coffeegirl

Sounds expensive but from what I can tell the work that needs to be done on the site can impact your quote.

----------


## zacnelson

Why would the exposed aggregate cost so much more?  From what I've seen it's not much extra work, yes they have to return and hose it off but the trowelling stage is less difficult because they don't bother about getting it too perfect.  Obviously the concrete itself is more expensive but it's not twice the cost

----------


## k1200

> Why would the exposed aggregate cost so much more? From what I've seen it's not much extra work, yes they have to return and hose it off but the trowelling stage is less difficult because they don't bother about getting it too perfect. Obviously the concrete itself is more expensive but it's not twice the cost

  they gotta come back and acid wash and seal it too

----------


## vic.project

Hi DAN574 
I am also looking at concrete prices in melbourne and have come across this site 1300 driveways.
Worth a look, and includes prices. Driveways Melbourne - Concrete Driveway Installation 
Cheers Vic

----------


## Dan574

thanks vic

----------


## mydatto

I just had my Shed slab and driveway poured today. (Frankston Vic)
85 sqm coloured for $5200
Price included the following.
Cut with machine
Form work and poly sheet, F72 reo for shed and F62 reo for driveway
Drain between shed slab and driveway.
Coloured concrete 
They did a top job. I used them because a mate used them and one of his mates used them. They cleaned up after themselves and have the cleanest truck,machine and trailer I've seen a concreter ever have. 
Good honest guys and Aussie's too. 
ASM Constructions P/L
Steve: 0419 896 740

----------


## PeteV

assuming that your only 100mm thick, prices for plain should be around $50 /m... this should include form work, reinforcement (F72 Mesh), and cuts. your prices seem very high!!!

----------


## mydatto

My price was $55 per square meter coloured. The extra was for the drain and and 12 m3 of soil that he removed.

----------


## Dan574

thanks guys

----------

